# rotaugenbisse verhindern



## seen (18. August 2006)

hallo

also ich war vor 2 tagen mal wieder am see und wollte auf brassen,karpfen, eben größere weißfische gehen.
da ich 2 ruten habe, legte ich einmal mais und später einen tauwurm "am haar" aus (ohne erfolg).
die andere bestückte ich mit einer 3g laufpose (waggler) und mais oder tauwurm an einem 8er haken. am anfang warf ich 3 große futterkugeln ein (brassenmix von dresdner oder so).

nach 3 std. bissen nur 4 rotaugen und ich wechselte auf einen 4er haken. nach weiteren 4 std. kamen einige rotaugen dazu. aber das war's schon.
ich hab auch mal mit der wassertiefe variiert und den köder auf grund angeboten. aber es bissen nur rotaugen.

wie verhindere ich das zupfen und beissen von rotaugen, damit mal eine weile ruhe am platz herrscht. denn ich denke durch das ständige einholen des köders bzw. der rotaugen werden die brassen und karpfen verscheucht.
habt ihr irgendwelche tipps? 

grüße
seen


----------



## Christian D (18. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

Miniboilies, so um die 10mm!


----------



## bennie (18. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

jup, kleine Boilies 10-16mm....


----------



## seen (18. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

hallo

und wie soll ich die boilies anbieten? mit der pose? oder an diesen haarsystemen?

gruß
seen


----------



## Ocrem (18. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

ich würde diese welche am haar und ner festblei montage auf grund legen

aber warum bisse von rotaugen verhintern? sind doch auch schöne fische

vll. nicht so kampfstark wie karpfen aber trotzdem schön anzusehn


----------



## seen (19. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

hallo 

also wenn man vorher wüßte, daß man soo viele rotaugen fangen wird, dann würd ich sie auch mitnehmen und was leckeres daraus machen. denn wegen 2 oder 3 lohnt das leider nicht.

ich find das aber schon komisch, daß rotaugen einen tauwurm am 4er haken schnappen der bald so lang ist wie sie selbst #d

und nur mit festbleimontage will ich eigentlich nicht angeln. mit der pose macht's schon mehr spaß.

es wird wohl kaum ein futter geben, daß keine rotaugen anlockt, oder?

oder ist das posenangeln auf größere fische gar nicht so sehr zu gebrauchen?

gruß
seen


----------



## Christian D (19. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

Doch, Posenangeln auf Karpfen funktioniert vorzüglich! Du wirst jedoch bedeutend mehr Fischkontakte bekommen, wenn du deinen Köder direkt am Grund anbietest, also Posenmontage dementsprechend einstellen! 

Mit dem Futter ist das natürlich so eine Sache. Man wird die Rotaugen immer irgendwie anlocken. Aber wenn du mit den besagten Boilies fütterst, dann kann man das Problem etwas reduzieren!

Du bist ja anscheinend noch nicht so lang dabei? Du wirst dich wundern, was Fische so alles runterwürgen. Auch Sachen, die ähnlich groß sind, wie sie selbst. Aber das wirst du auch noch am Wasser erleben!


----------



## bennie (19. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

so 20cm Brassen auf zwei 16er Boilies z.B.


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (19. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

Wie schon oft gesagt Mini-Boilies 0,18 mm

Oder nen Größeren Haken nehmen mit Größerem Köder (Mais-Zopf) damit die Rotaugen den Köder nicht mehr Fressen können.


Achja und durch das ständige einholen werden die Karpfen etc nicht verscheucht#6 

Wer anfüttert der fängt,und wo die Rotaugen sind sind auch die Karpfen !


----------



## butzzer (22. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

@ //Toller Hecht//
Zitat:Wie schon oft gesagt Mini-Boilies 0,18 mm

Du meins t 0,18cm oder? ;-);+


----------



## wolkenkrieger (22. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

Nein, nein - er meinte schon 0,18*mm*. Deswegen ja auch *Mini*-Boilies |supergri

Gruß

Rico

sorry! can't resist |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

Andere Methode: Die Rotaugen einfach herausfangen! zupp zupp zupp - alle weg! :m


----------



## butzzer (23. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Nein, nein - er meinte schon 0,18*mm*. Deswegen ja auch *Mini*-Boilies |supergri
> 
> |supergri


 Ähm 0,18mm sind weniger als ein millimeter oder und soooo kleine boilies schaffen auch rotaugen.
0,18cm sind 18mm und somit zu groß für rotaugen(obwohl so etwas größere...)


----------



## bennie (23. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*



butzzer schrieb:


> Ähm 0,18mm sind weniger als ein millimeter oder und soooo kleine boilies schaffen auch rotaugen.
> 0,18cm sind 18mm und somit zu groß für rotaugen(obwohl so etwas größere...)


 
echt?


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (24. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

Jaaaa verdammt :q 

Ich meinte natürlich 0,18 cm oder 18 mm !!!!!!!!!

Fehler sind Menschlich :m


----------



## butzzer (24. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

Ich glaub angler sind dazu geboren in ihrer freizeit unsinnige diskusionen zu führen. Wir ham jetz 5 Postings über einen schreibfehler gemacht(obwohl ich ja angefangen hab*grins*), wird zeit zum thema zurückzukommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*



//Toller Hecht// schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich 0,18 cm oder 18 mm !!!!!!!!!


0,18 cm != 18 mm == 1,8 cm :m 

So wird das ja nie was mit dem Rotaugenabschrecken! :q


----------



## butzzer (24. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

Ok wenigstens einer der rechnen kann:m 
Aber zum Thema: Nimm Gelbes und herbes Futter das Schreckt sowohl Brassen als auch Rotaugen ab... Zum Köder: Häng einfach ne kleine Maiskette(3-5Körnchen) dran, oder ein Madenbündel, oder, oder, oder... aber ich fang ja schon wieder an zu philosophieren.|peinlich 
Ok ich geh ma heia heia machen, ich will ja morgen#: gehen(ob ich#w fang is die andere frage...)
|gutenach  

|closed: #u


----------



## butzzer (25. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*



//Toller Hecht// schrieb:


> Fehler sind Menschlich :m


Nee das is unmenschlich... das heißt "Irren is menschlich"
Eigentlich müsstet ihr mich aus dem Board werfen, ich zettle wahrscheinlich wieder ne diskussion an...


----------



## butzzer (25. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

OK da ich heute ja angeln gehen wollte(obwohls pisst?:c ) werd ich mich ma nen paa stündchen an den see hocken und köder baden. Un wennma grad dabei sin, probier ich ma en bissie die tipps hier aus...
Ich berrichtre sobald ich wieder da binn...#h


----------



## fischdieb22 (25. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

Toller Hecht hat recht mit seiner Aussage "Wo Rotaugen sind können Karpfen nicht weit sein"!!
Ich habe die Erfahrung an unserem Vereinsteich gemacht dass wenn Rotaugen den angebotenen Köder vom Grund fressen dass es dann nur wenige Minuten dauert bis auch die ersten Karpfen am Platz sind!!!!
Bei uns darf auch nicht gefüttert werden von daher versuchs mal ohne anfüttern oder nur eine Hand voll Mais oder Erbsen!
Als Köder würde ich kleine Kartoffeln versuchen, denn gerade wenn die Karpfen sehr stark mit den *Standardködern* beangelt werden helfen solche ausgefallenen Sachen!!!
Ich spreche aus Erfahrung.

LG Philip


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (25. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*



AngelDet schrieb:


> 0,18 cm != 18 mm == 1,8 cm :m
> 
> So wird das ja nie was mit dem Rotaugenabschrecken! :q


 


Man eigentlich hab ich ne 2 in Mathe,ach egal ich gebs zu,du kannst besser rechnen#q 

Aber jeder weis was gemeint war ... oder?


----------



## butzzer (25. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

Ok da wärnwa wieder.
War nen paar Stunden am See -trotz Regen- und hab nen paar von den Tipps ausprobiert. Erstma 4 Ballen Futter wie von mir oben beschrieben rein, un dann ne beringte Stippe mit 2 Maden kurz übern Grund. (Die Stelle war 90cm flach)Die andere Rute hab ich mit nem Miniboilie 16mm Vanille auf Grund. Ne ganze Stunde tat sich nix, was mich sehr gewundert hat, weil die rotaugen sonst keine 10min brauchen... Dann hab ich auf die Stippe nen Biss gehabt. Da ich normalerweise mit der Stippe auf Rotaugen angele, hatte ich die Bremse nicht auf und ich hatte verpennt sie aufzumachen... Auf jedenfall hats Peng gemacht und das Vorfach war durch. Ich hab die Matchrute montiert, und ne Maiskette(3Körner) dran. 1Ball nachgefüttert, und Köder wieder rein. Keine 5min später nen 53er Satzkarpfen auf die Match, dann lange zeit nichts. Ein heftiger regenguss(mein schirm hatte noch löcher vom letzten nachtangeln wos auch geregnet hat, und ich ein feuer drunter gemacht hab...) und ich war nass. aber das nahm ich in kauf denn 2min später 41cm schleie au boilies. Ich hab eingepackt, und hab kein einziges rotauge zu gesicht bekommen, und ne schleie gefangen, was hier relativ schwer ist.
Sehr brauchbare Tipps!!!!!!!
(Sorry der Tipp mit den Kartoffeln kam zu spät, da war ich schon weg... Egal das nächste mal)


----------



## butzzer (25. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*



fischdieb22 schrieb:


> Toller Hecht hat recht mit seiner Aussage "Wo Rotaugen sind können Karpfen nicht weit sein"!!
> Ich habe die Erfahrung an unserem Vereinsteich gemacht dass wenn Rotaugen den angebotenen Köder vom Grund fressen dass es dann nur wenige Minuten dauert bis auch die ersten Karpfen am Platz sind!!!!
> Bei uns darf auch nicht gefüttert werden von daher versuchs mal ohne anfüttern oder nur eine Hand voll Mais oder Erbsen!
> Als Köder würde ich kleine Kartoffeln versuchen, denn gerade wenn die Karpfen sehr stark mit den *Standardködern* beangelt werden helfen solche ausgefallenen Sachen!!!
> ...


Noch ne Frage(oder auch zwei...)
1.Kartoffeln Kochen?
2.Gilt ne hand Mais nicht als Futter?(ich würds auch machen wenns bei uns verboten wär...)xD

@Seen 
hab deinen Startpost nochma gelesen: Brassen sin auch nich sonderlich gut auf das gelbe/herbe futter anzusprechen, is halt nur für karpfen un schleien...
wäre schön wenn du mal an den see gehest und uns deine erfahrung mitteilen würdest|znaika: (aber nich so wie der links...)


----------



## seen (25. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

hallo zusammen

nachdem wir nun alle die umrechnungstabellen wieder weggepackt haben und die rechtschreibung auf dem neuesten stand ist:q, werd ich demnächst mal eure tipps zu herzen bzw. ans wasser nehmen .
werd euch dann berichten ob's geklappt hat.

ach ja, braucht man für diese miniboilies besondere "haare"? hab bisher nur fertige gekauft.

gruß
seen


----------



## Ronen (25. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*



> wie verhindere ich das zupfen und beissen von rotaugen



hm...so doof kann es laufen. Ich habe heut auf Rotaugen gestippt weil ich Köfi`s brauchte. waren 2 Karpfen ( 44, 49cm ) dabei die mir an dem feinen Zeugs alles abverlangten.

Aber dann kam auch das Rotauge dazu 

Also..die scheinen wirklich zusammen den Futterplatz leer zu räumen


----------



## butzzer (26. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*



seen schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> nachdem wir nun alle die umrechnungstabellen wieder weggepackt haben und die rechtschreibung auf dem neuesten stand ist:q


 
jaja so läuft es, wenn man kein abi hat... (da kann ich ja nur hoffen das ich spätestens nach der dritten wiederholung bestehe, wenns ma soweit ist xD...)


seen schrieb:


> werd ich demnächst mal eure tipps zu herzen bzw. ans wasser nehmen .
> werd euch dann berichten ob's geklappt hat.
> 
> ach ja, braucht man für diese miniboilies besondere "haare"? hab bisher nur fertige gekauft.
> ...


 
Zu den Haarmontagen: Nimm nen Meter dünnes Kevlar, nen Öhrhaken Größe 4 und nen Knotenlexikon, (falls du's nicht auswendig kannst  ).
Ans untere Ende des Kevlars binde eine kleine Schlaufe(siehe besagtes Knotenlexikon xD) zwecks Boiliestopper. Dann ziehst du die Schlaufe durch das Öhr, so dass das ende mit der schlaufe am Schenkel liegt, und messe an nem Boilie ab, wie lang das har sein soll. Ziehe es auf die gemessene länge, und wickele das obere ende (ohne schlaufe) 7 oder 8mal um den schenkel, und dann noch mal durchs öhr, so dass es oben rauskommt. ziehe das ganze fest, und schiebe die wicklungen nach oben. jetzt miss das vorfach bei posenmontage auf 60cm und bei grundmontage auf 30cm länge, und schneide ab. jetzt binde oben noch eine schlaufe zum einhängen, fertig.
Die hakengröße ist so "klein" gewählt, weil du ja auch auf brassen angeln wolltest...


----------



## butzzer (26. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

Hab grad ma mein Text durchgelesen(zwecks Rechtschreibung)|peinlich 
Nana, ob das was wird mit dem ABI...#d


----------



## Rebe (28. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

Hi, 

ich habe interessanterweise gestern in einem "alten" DDR Angelbuch etwas zu diesem Thema gelesen  Der Autor war auch der Meinung das man das Problem mir Kartoffeln als Köder lösen könnte. Die Kartoffeln logischerweise kochen aber nur so weich das der Haken beim Anhieb auch leicht durch die Kartoffel sich schiebt und sie müssen noch hart genug sein das sie beim werfen nicht abfliegen. 

CU


----------



## butzzer (28. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

Die kann ich aber nich an ne match mit 2g pose hängen...


----------



## Rebe (29. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

Richtig das wird schwer, höchstens du kochst Dir Mini-Kartoffeln:q ansonsten hilft da nur ne schwerere Montage.

Grüße


----------



## butzzer (29. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

minikartoffeln?
gibts die so zu kaufen, oder muss ich einfach die kleinen rauspulen?
sorry aber ich binn kein küchenfreak


----------



## Rebe (30. August 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

Moin,

nein, ich glaube nicht das es "Mini-Kartoffeln" zu kaufen gibt #c #d :q  Allerdings ist ja JEDE Kartoffel mal irgendwann klein, man muss sie nur im Handel finden. In den ländlichen Gegenden und auf einem Wochenmarkt werden häufig Kartoffeln lose verkauft, da sind oft kleine dabei. :g 

Ansonsten die Dinger einfach selber kleiner schneiden :q :q :q 

PS: Kennst du den Spruch " Du und die kleinen Kartoffeln " nicht ? :q :g 

LG


----------



## seen (1. September 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

hallo

heute war's dann mal wieder soweit.
nach 4 Std. hatte ich 2 rotaugen an meiner rute mit mais/made oder wurm. an der rute mit 16mm boilies nichts. da andere an diesem see auch nicht's fingen, und das einzige was biß rotaugen waren, "poste" ich kurzerhand mit 12er haken und mais auf die kleinen biester. nach 3 std. hatte ich dann genug für 3 portionen (meine 2 mitbewohner müssen immer mitessen  ).

tja, so kann's gehen|uhoh:

jetzt bräucht ich noch 'nen tipp wie man die richtig zubereitet. werd mal rumsuchen

gruß
seen


----------



## MDSorm (5. September 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

Zum Thema Kartoffeln: Am besten ist man dran, wenn man kleine Kartoffeln direkt bei sich aus dem Garten holen kann *mir auf die Schulter klopf*
Die Kartoffeln dann einfach wie Pellkartoffeln kochen. Also Schale dran lassen. Dann nen Haken nehmen, der in die Kartoffel komplett rein paßt... natürlich nen gebundenen HAken. Und dann das ganze einfach ab in den Tiefkühler.

Zum Angeln dann einfach die gefrorenen - und damit festen - Kartoffeln mit ans Wasser nehmen udn auswerfen. Nach wenigen Minuten im Wasser werden die Kartoffeln wieder weich, da sie ja auftauen. Und schwups kann das Karpfenangeln losgehen.

Der große Vorteil bei der Sache: ne kleine gefrorene Kartoffel bekommste nicht leicht vom Haken runter. Sie ist schön schwer und kann dadurch schön weit oder auch sehr exakt auf ne Stelle geschmissen werden. Und sie fällt nicht ab, wenn man sie ein paar mal neu einholen und auswerfen muß, um seine Stelle zu treffen. Und wie gesagt... nach einiger Zeit werden sie im Wasser wieder weich.

Wenn du nen Rotauge auf so ne Kartoffel (sollten so 15-20 mm sein.. also Boiliegröße) fängst, kannste dir gratulieren, denn dann wirste gut satt. In meinem letzten Urlaub hat ein Sportsfreund mit so ner Kartoffel nen 46er Rotglubscher gefangen...


----------



## Rebe (6. September 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

Das mit den einfrieren ist ne gute Maßnahme :m  und wenn du sagst das sie nach dem auftauen auch noch am Haken halten ist das ne prima Sache, da erfahrunsgemäß wieder aufgetautes Gemüse ein bischen wabbelig ist.  

Sportliche Grüße


----------



## derkarpfen (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

#h moin moin
ich find dat garnet schlimm wenn die rot augen am futter platz stehen ich denke immer der natur nach : sprich *futterneid* ich fütter zb. auch auf hecht mit rotaugen oder brassen futtermittel an (in einem stausee) ich habe so viele gute erfahrungen gemacht aber bei dir gehjt es ja um karpfen und brassen. aber ich denke das ist das gleich. aber wenn du das nicht befolgen willst würde ich auch sagen 10 - bis 15mm boilies am haar.
mfg derkarpfen


----------



## fischdieb22 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: rotaugenbisse verhindern*

@butzzer

Wie schon erwähnt, die Kartoffeln nicht zu weich kochen sonst halten sie beim Wurf nicht!
ABER:Klar kannst du dann auch mit ner 2gr Pose angeln!Du mußt sie nur auf Grund stellen, so dass sie praktisch dann überbleit ist.
TIPP:Leg die Kartoffeln nach dem kochen noch einige Zeit ein(aufgelöster Vanillezucker o.ä.)


Klar zählt Mais als anfutter, aber nicht für mich wenns nur ne handvoll ist


----------

